# Looking for Galen Gannon



## wheelerclan (Nov 16, 2010)

looking for info on a former shipmate from S S George Anson in 1970.At that time Galen was a deck cadet with H C Sleigh of Melbourne and lived in Sydney. I think he later joined Blue Star.
wheelerclan


----------



## AdrianGannon (Mar 27, 2021)

wheelerclan said:


> looking for info on a former shipmate from S S George Anson in 1970.At that time Galen was a deck cadet with H C Sleigh of Melbourne and lived in Sydney. I think he later joined Blue Star.
> wheelerclan


Hi. I am Galen's Nephiew. Contact Galen on +612 9997 1040


----------

